# Stock offset for 02 allroad?



## g6dluva (Dec 5, 2004)

I've looked and looked and get different answers from everyone. Is the ET 20? 35? argh.
I want to slap a set of BBS's on my 02, but can't seem to find anyone that sells them "for" the allroad. ie: recommended offset in stock.
Can ya help?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Stock offset for 02 allroad? (g6dluva)*

ET25 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ccroader (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Stock offset for 02 allroad? (bhb399mm)*

It's different depending on the size wheel you're getting. You'll likely need spacers with just about every BBS out there. What size wheel are you looking at?


----------

